# Richman Hill WMA Range



## Ga Waters (Jan 20, 2017)

Went to the range today at Richmond Hill. What a great facility! Shot my TC Hawkin from sand bags, tripod(3 cane poles), and standing. Shot PRB and conical. Nice people and a well run Safe range. Well done to all responsible. We are sure lucky to have such a facility.


----------

